# Use of grid lines?



## cwilmot (Apr 21, 2001)

I have a new digital camera. One of the settings enables me to bring up grid lines in the view finder. What is the purpose of this and how can it be used to the best advantage. TIA.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The gridlines are very helpful for getting the shot straight (horizon, or edges of buildings etc can be used to ensure the camera is level).

I use the mode a lot, it also helps to "frame" the shot as the centre is clearly visible, so offsetting any subject from the centre (or not) becomes easier.


----------



## kath100 (Aug 20, 2003)

Helps with composition,
Google for "Rule of Thirds"
http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=rule+of+thirds&meta=


----------



## cwilmot (Apr 21, 2001)

Thanks to both kiwiguy and kath100. cwilmot


----------

